
Ask HN: Why am I feeling dumb with PHP? - 8lall0
Preface: pure opinion based, no rant, no hate, no everything.<p>I started my actual job 2 years ago, so i&#x27;m basically using PHP every day.
I&#x27;m pretty good at it, but sometimes i feel that PHP is making me very dumb about programming.<p>I feel like i have to deal with tons of quirks and nonsenses, and i feel completely powerless when i have to think how to program. I feel like i have to think twice before solving a problem that in C i would solve in a more &quot;natural&quot; way.<p>Sometimes i have to touch some Javascript too and it makes me feel the same way, plus async stuff to me is so unnatural that i hate the async concept itself.<p>Do you have some similar experiences about X programming language? Let me know :)
======
PaulHoule
Like it or not, async is the future.

If AJAX was not asynchronous your browser would hang up every time some bro
put an AJAX call in their web site and it was slow to reply.

If you had somebody developing exploits for memory errors in the C code you
write, C would make you feel dumb too.

Long term when we talk about "mixed initiative" systems where some things
happen immediately and other things happen on a human timescale that is going
to be very async and will require the development of new tools or the
rehabilitation of old tools for it to become mainstream.

